# RIP 5 year old Kai



## viking666 (Feb 1, 2013)

my 5 year old dragon passed away this morning after a heart attack according to my vet

may he rest well in Valhalla


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Awwww imate im sorry for your big loss you get so attatched to beardies though thats why it can some times be a bit more hard to adapt to not having them  im sorry


~Tom


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

I think the first picture sums up perfectly why losing a beardie is, IMO, the hardest reptile to lose. 

The look they give you, its cute and full of emotion and even though they are looking up at you the tone is looking down as in "oi you up there give me my food" 

Each one has a unique personality just like dogs for many. 

Im sorry for your loss and in such manners. All the best bud


----------

